# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Spontane zaadlozingen na liesbreukoperatie

## zuchelolo

Ik heb na men liesbreukoperatie last van spontane zaadlozingen, dit terwijl ik niet sexueel denk op dat moment.Het is al gebeurt terwijl ik aan het winkelen was,tijdens het werk en gewoon in de wagen.Ik heb ook wel last van het niet lang kunnen ophouden om te gaan plassen sinds de operatie.
Mijn huisdokter zei dat er misschien één belangrijke zenuw is geraakt tijdens de liesbreukoperatie.Is er iemand die weet het van iets dergelijks en mogelijke oplossingen heeft?
Alvast dank,

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Zuchelolo,

Ik ben bang dat wij je hier niet verder mee kunnen helpen. Ik zou contact opnemen met de desbetreffende arts die de liesbreukoperatie bij jou uitgevoerd heeft. Hij kan je waarschijnlijk wel vertellen waarom dit komt, en of het inderdaad misschien gaat om een geraakte zenuw. Hij zal waarschijnlijk ook wel een oplossing voor je kunnen vinden!

Heel veel succes ermee!

----------


## ppolleke

beste zuchelolo, ppolleke zegt dat het idd. waarschijnlijk een zenuw is die extra gevoelig is geworden. Heb zelf al 'teveel' rugingrepen gehad en polleke ervaart iets soortgelijks maar in mindere mate. Ik kan voor mezelf enkel denken dat er een zenuw overgestimuleerd wordt.
Ppolleke komt (na rugingrepen ) nogal dikwijls en zelfs met een plas-sonde erin met een keiharde erectie die meestal 6 tot 12uur duurt uit de operatie-kamer. Eventjes is wel leuk maar zolang wordt vermoeiend en met die sonde kan ik (euh) er niet vanaf geraken. Daarom verwittig ik het verplegend personeel alvast dat dit voor ppolleke als normaal mag beschouwt worden.. de eerste dagen na een rug-ingreep.

Greetz en succes.. want spontane onverwachtse zaad-lozingen.. dan moet er iets serieus tegen die zenuw drukken. Anders kan het ook door bepaalde chemische stoffen (narcose) en medicatie zijn.. die het lust-centrum vd hersenen overstimuleren.

ppolleke

----------

